# Best Pharma grade Hgh : Geno vs Nordi vs Saizen



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi bros,

All in the title


----------



## KRH (Jun 30, 2012)

If they are genuine then they're all the same. The only difference between them is some use different preservatives, fillers, etc. But due to quality control they are all basically exactly the same.

However, if I was given a choice I'd hands down choose Norditropin as the pens are stupidly easy to use, they are lighter and smaller than the Genotropin pens and a big plus is that you can tell if they're still g2g by looking at the liquid, if it's clear then it's g2g, if it's been stored incorrectly it will be discoloured and cloudy. Also after first use the Norditropin pens can last a month at room temperature, which means they're good if you ever have to travel to a place where there's no fridge available.

Genotropin pens are a bit complex the first time you try and mix them, there's so many ways to cock up when you first mix the Genotropin pens.

The Saizen pens are pretty cool but they're like Genotropin pens, difficult to mix compared to Norditropin pens.


----------

